# Getting Tomato Plants ready to plant.



## Mike CHS (Jul 27, 2019)

I posted a similar post last summer but it's getting to be time to plant our fall tomatoes.  These were greenhouse grown and are a bit leggy and I like to plant them in a trench so they form more roots this time of year.  Often when you are trying to bend the plant up to cover the lower portion, it's easy to break the stems on the plants.  A couple of days before planting, I lay the plants on their sides and they will curl upwards toward the sun on their own.


----------

